# Mcdonalds changed the sticker on some bags. Here's how's it's going



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

(This wasn't my order btw)


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Why don’t you say McDonald’s sealed the bag with that sticker, not you. Your reply wasn’t clear enough. Also you need to contact door dash and send them this conversation so you don’t get in trouble with them


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I guess as drivers we should carry white blank stickers to cover any propaganda stickers the restaurants might put on the bags.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wait.
Let's cut to the bottom line.

Karen (the junk 'food' recipient) was offended because someone put a sticker on the bag that suggests saving your life with a vaccine?
Driver should have dropped off a Kotex and a bottle of Midol in addition to the Big Mac.



.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Proof that there is no hope for humanity.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I guess as drivers we should carry white blank stickers to cover any propaganda stickers the restaurants might put on the bags.


Then you’ll have a lib complaining of coverup and miss information…you should quit delivering to wackos.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

seriously....f these customers. ordering mcdonalds at a premium,getting it cold and expecting a 5 star experience for crap pay and no tip....eat a bag of richards. welfare mentality


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

BestInDaWest said:


> seriously....f these customers. ordering mcdonalds at a premium,getting it cold and expecting a 5 star experience for crap pay and no tip....eat a bag of richards. welfare mentality


In & out places hidden bible codes on their drinking cups .. you’ll get the wrath next.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

20yearsdriving said:


> In & out places hidden bible codes on their drinking cups .. you’ll get the wrath next.


They aren't very secretive about it, so I am not sure it qualifies as hidden. They just put like "John 3:16" on the lip of the bottom of the cup like in the following picture....


----------

